# no body loves me



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

So then you don't want to find a chick that shoots a bow to go out with???


----------



## antihippie101 (Sep 7, 2005)

*yo*

i was hoping for a chick that shoots bows to reply not a guy


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

antihippie101 said:


> i was hoping for a chick that shoots bows to reply not a guy


then maybe you should have ended your post with something other than "just kidding"....that may have a way of shying them away don't ya think...


----------



## antihippie101 (Sep 7, 2005)

*uv got a point*

all chicks josh is in da house come get me :teeth:


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm in the house now? say wuh?? :tongue:


----------



## sthrnsweetheart (Aug 27, 2005)

*Josh*

Hey Josh, I used to live in Portland TX, not too far from Beeville, hope you all stay safe with Rita on the way!


----------



## antihippie101 (Sep 7, 2005)

*damn*

damn 
ever one is american

im an aussie
in queensland

whata beutiful place


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

can you get any more pathetic, no woman worth having would want such a looser


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Hang in there...you will find one someday :teeth:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

*red-ranger* said:


> can you get any more pathetic, no woman worth having would want such a looser


WOW!!! That is MEAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Really, no smilies or nothing jeez... :mmph:


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

*mean ?*

just a reality check darlin, so why don't you go out with him, or fix him up with a best friend any women I know don't go for the poor me type :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow Red-Ranger, it sounds like the girls of AT put out your fuse... No Boom to your dynamite. :tongue:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Just seemed kinda blunt calling someone a loser for no reason thats all :sad: :thumbs_do


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Defintely a little to blunt for my taste...Hard for me to call someone a "Loser" by one simple post!!!!


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok, let's see if we can find the silver lining in this post...

First of all I would like to say that finding a woman who likes outdoor activities such as hunting, fishing, archery, etc. is not an easy task. I think those women are rare, and should certainly be treasured once they are found.

Therefore I post the question to you ladies. What advice would you give this young man on where and how to find someone such as yourself?

Perhaps hanging out in the broadhead section of his local proshop, or should he take a part time job at the local deer processor? Where do you gals hang out?


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

He could try his local archery club or attend local shoots and I am sure he could find some local sinlge women who share the same interests.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Also, I know alot of my guy friends who got their girlfriends interested in archery after they started dating...If a girl likes the outdoors, etc, alot of time if someone will take the time with her, she'll love to shoot....


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Obsession said:


> He could try his local archery club or attend local shoots and I am sure he could find some local sinlge women who share the same interests.


I bet you don't have a hard time finding volunteers to shoot in your group :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Scooter_SC said:


> I bet you don't have a hard time finding volunteers to shoot in your group :wink:


ehhh...I am not as wanted as you may think :secret:


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Obsession said:


> ehhh...I am not as wanted as you may think :secret:


BULL#$%$!!!!!!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Punch_Master said:


> BULL#$%$!!!!!!


I'm serious


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Obsession said:


> I'm serious


So am I. Do you not know how many admirers you have on here?
Heck even my hunting buddies wanted to dump me in favor of you for a hunting partner this year.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Punch_Master said:


> So am I. Do you not know how many admirers you have on here?
> Heck even my hunting buddies wanted to dump me in favor of you for a hunting partner this year.


Very sweet  Thanks for making me feel better today :smile:


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*obsession....*

well, what can u say, when ur hot ur hot, and Ms. K is AT's lil super star!!! :smile:


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Obsession said:


> Very sweet  Thanks for making me feel better today :smile:


Not being sweet, just being honest. You'd get first shot at anything we see in MD.


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

On a related topic, I notice the word "chick" here many times. Archery chick, outdoors chick, hot chick, etc. I really don't use the word, as I always felt it degraded women. Maybe it's because I grew up with five sisters. But I see it all over this site, so I'm just wondering what the archery gals thought of it. Also as a note to Antihippie, maybe the phrase "archery chick" isn't the best tactic. :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Punch_Master said:


> Not being sweet, just being honest. You'd get first shot at anything we see in MD.


First shot huh? thats quite an honor :angel:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Spreggy said:


> On a related topic, I notice the word "chick" here many times. Archery chick, outdoors chick, hot chick, etc. I really don't use the word, as I always felt it degraded women. Maybe it's because I grew up with five sisters. But I see it all over this site, so I'm just wondering what the archery gals thought of it. Also as a note to Antihippie, maybe the phrase "archery chick" isn't the best tactic. :wink:


In all honesty it never bothered me, in fact I have always used the words "lil chicky" with my youngest daughter :angel: Maybe some are offended by it but seeing as I have 4 brothers i am used to the word :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Obsession said:


> ehhh...I am not as wanted as you may think :secret:


Is that your way of saying you outshoot the guys???  :teeth:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

jarjarbinks06 said:


> well, what can u say, when ur hot ur hot, and Ms. K is AT's lil super star!!! :smile:


Hopefully your keeping yourself out of trouble these days :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Scooter_SC said:


> Is that your way of saying you outshoot the guys???  :teeth:


LOL... so far I suck at it :sad: But hopefully all will change soon once the new bow gets here


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*why ms obsession, ....im shocked @ the thought of it..*

what wuld ever give u that idea... hehe


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Obsession said:


> LOL... so far I suck at it :sad: But hopefully all will change soon once the new bow gets here


Then you can shoot with me until your new bow gets here


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*why ms obsession, ....im shocked @ the thought of it..*

what wuld ever give u the idea that i'm a bad boy..hehe
work hard; play hard, right?  MWAhhhh hope life is being good to u


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Scooter_SC said:


> Then you can shoot with me until your new bow gets here


LOL....too funny  :wink:


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

> ehhh...I am not as wanted as you may think


I gotta move to michigan! :mg: :mg:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

JoshKeller said:


> I gotta move to michigan! :mg: :mg:


Oh you wouldnt like it here :wink: we don't like livin on the edge by sittin through a HURRICANE  :wink: My idea of living on the edge is a trip to downtown Detroit :fear:


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Obsession said:


> Oh you wouldnt like it here :wink: we don't like livin on the edge by sittin through a HURRICANE  :wink: My idea of living on the edge is a trip to downtown Detroit :fear:


That's probably a little more dangerous actually.


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

> My idea of living on the edge is a trip to downtown Detroit


That sounds a bit more like suicide than living on the edge!

The last time I was driving through Michigan (last summer), the only time I unlocked my doors was to get out in Dundee at the Cabelas. Oh, and to stick my head out the window and hopefully kiss a sign to end my misery of 6 hours of nothing but pine trees and prison signs. :zip:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Punch_Master said:


> That's probably a little more dangerous actually.



LOL no kidding :fear:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

JoshKeller said:


> That sounds a bit more like suicide than living on the edge!
> 
> The last time I was driving through Michigan (last summer), the only time I unlocked my doors was to get out in Dundee at the Cabelas. Oh, and to stick my head out the window and hopefully kiss a sign to end my misery of 6 hours of nothing but pine trees and prison signs. :zip:


LOL...that too funny :teeth:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Obsession said:


> Oh you wouldnt like it here :wink: we don't like livin on the edge by sittin through a HURRICANE  :wink: My idea of living on the edge is a trip to downtown Detroit :fear:


You are so popular...I'm jealous :wink: :teeth:


----------



## antihippie101 (Sep 7, 2005)

plz get bak talkin about me

u r ment to make me feel good


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

antihippie101 said:



> plz get bak talkin about me
> 
> u r ment to make me feel good


 :twitch: :twitch:


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Obsession said:


> Oh you wouldnt like it here :wink: we don't like livin on the edge by sittin through a HURRICANE  :wink: My idea of living on the edge is a trip to downtown Detroit :fear:



I love Detroit. Its nothing like the movie "4 brothers" portrays it as.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

grouse said:


> I love Detroit. Its nothing like the movie "4 brothers" portrays it as.


LOL...you know when I saw that preview, I said oh great lets give Detroit more reasons to go on a killing spree.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

antihippie101 said:


> plz get bak talkin about me
> 
> u r ment to make me feel good


I think this is the time this little guy :kev: comes in handy, because I have no idea what you said here. :noidea: or what you meant to say anyways.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Obsession said:


> I think this is the time this little guy :kev: comes in handy, because I have no idea what you said here. :noidea: or what you meant to say anyways.


 :lol:


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic (Aug 16, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> Ok, let's see if we can find the silver lining in this post...
> 
> First of all I would like to say that finding a woman who likes outdoor activities such as hunting, fishing, archery, etc. is not an easy task. I think those women are rare, and should certainly be treasured once they are found.


 :high5: 

I had to send *that* quote to my guy. :teeth: 

Signed, 

One Who Should Be Treasure. 

heh


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Glad I could help :wink:


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll keep ya posted...however, don't hold your breath.


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

Obsession said:


> I think this is the time this little guy :kev: comes in handy, because I have no idea what you said here. :noidea: or what you meant to say anyways.


I believe this to be a poor soul, needing attention.


----------



## goldseeker (May 18, 2005)

antihippie101 said:


> plz get bak talkin about me
> 
> u r ment to make me feel good


hmmmm, why don't you ask on http://archery-forum.com that way you may find a chick that's actually in the same hemisphere as you... :banana: <-- that little banana has way too much energy for a monday


----------



## antihippie101 (Sep 7, 2005)

*kool*

:hug:
thats ok some girl likes me now i ll tri n get her into archery


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

More power to ya man. 

With obsessions new avitar, I'm still debating on moving to Michigan!  :mg: :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Ya, I do like that new avitar. Obsession, is that you in the image? Very well done...


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Thats a cartoon character in the avatar. 

Here's a picture for ya to drool over though LOL....Not me of course but the friend next to me


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

For one of the first times in my life, I'm speechless... by both of you!


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice pic Obs


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

LOL...yeah Dea, that girl gets all the attention she asks for


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Obs....Don't cut yourself short. You are :flame: :flame: :flame:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

I think OBS is the best looking out of the two.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

illbowhunter said:


> Obs....Don't cut yourself short. You are :flame: :flame: :flame:


Thank you  You know how most guys are though, and where the mind is at


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> I think OBS is the best looking out of the two.


I am thinking your post isnt as innocent as it appears


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Just telling you what I see. That is my opinion. How could it not be innocent?


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Obsession, which one were you again? Both are lookers for sure...


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Scooter_SC said:


> Obsession, which one were you again? Both are lookers for sure...


I am the first one, the one who didnt buy a set


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

Obcession 
You don't have to buy a set what God gave you is PERFECT :tongue:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Obsession said:


> I am the first one, the one who didnt buy a set


Oooh Natural :thumbs_up I think we need a close-up  Just kidding

In all seriousness though, you are a Hottie(notice the capital "H")


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Scooter_SC said:


> Oooh Natural :thumbs_up I think we need a close-up  Just kidding
> 
> In all seriousness though, you are a Hottie(notice the capital "H")


LOL...no close ups :wink: and Thank you!!


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Obsession said:


> LOL...no close ups :wink: and Thank you!!


Well, I guess there's always my mental picture


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Scooter_SC said:


> Well, I guess there's always my mental picture


LOL, yeah your better off trust me


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a feeling that that pic is now a bunch of these guys screen saver!!!


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

nice pic Catherine...


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

BillyRay said:


> nice pic Catherine...


Oh I knew you'd like that one :lol:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Obsession said:


> Oh I knew you'd like that one :lol:


How did you know that?? What if I had NOT liked it what would you have said?? heh


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

BillyRay said:


> How did you know that?? What if I had NOT liked it what would you have said?? heh


Considering it was 98 degrees that day with 100% humidy and I was drinking all day....I really don't expect the compliment  It's obvious why I posted it   and seeing how the word ATTENTION WHOAR  was introduced to me by you....everytime I see that girl I think of those words


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Well now knowing you are drunk in the pic makes it even better!!! hahaha   

And I'm proud I introduced you to a phrase to properly describe your friend..if she is indeed an attention whoar....heh


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

BillyRay said:


> Well now knowing you are drunk in the pic makes it even better!!! hahaha
> 
> And I'm proud I introduced you to a phrase to properly describe your friend..if she is indeed an attention whoar....heh


LOL well in all honesty she is my younger brothers 25 year old girlfriend  Without going into too much detail out here just in case someone knows her, I am sure you have seen me mention her before


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Obsession said:


> I am sure you have seen me mention her before


I don't recall anything, but we'll leave it at that then... :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Obsession said:


> LOL well in all honesty she is my younger brothers 25 year old girlfriend  Without going into too much detail out here just in case someone knows her, I am sure you have seen me mention her before



Really, I thought you looked much younger than her :drool:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

I couldn't find the icon for brownie points  :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Scooter_SC said:


> Really, I thought you looked much younger than her :drool:


 LOL I am 7 years older than her so I will thank you for that one :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> I have a feeling that that pic is now a bunch of these guys screen saver!!!


Screen Saver...Hell, it's my desktop


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Obsession said:


> LOL I am 7 years older than her so I will thank you for that one :wink:


I still beat you by a year :beer:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Scooter_SC said:


> Really, I thought you looked much younger than her :drool:


Yeah no kidding Catherine is holding up quite well when put alongside the youngins... :shade: :shade:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

BillyRay said:


> Yeah no kidding Catherine is holding up quite well when put alongside the youngins... :shade: :shade:


LOL thank you  My mother is still good looking for almost 60 so I think I still have a few good years left


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Obsession said:


> LOL thank you  My mother is still good looking for almost 60 so I think I still have a few good years left


God I hope so!!!! :shade: :shade:


----------



## antihippie101 (Sep 7, 2005)

i look good for mi age too im 61 i havnt got many wrikles LOL



kiddin


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Obsession,
You look fantastic. :shade: :beer: Wouldn't matter who you are standing next to.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

heavyarrow said:


> Obsession,
> You look fantastic. :shade: :beer: Wouldn't matter who you are standing next to.


Aww, thats sweet, thank you


----------



## hoytguy69 (Oct 17, 2005)

*????????*



Obsession said:


> ehhh...I am not as wanted as you may think :secret:



I beg to differ!


----------



## hvymetalcowboy (Jun 18, 2005)

*Girls go crazy ,bout a sharp dressed man!*

My present girlfriend was an anti hunter when I met her.She couldn,t even handle seeing my bow( ) or other gear when we first met.The closer it got to bow season the more it bothered her.We talked ALOT about it(hunting)and she has more than simply come around.She has seen my passion for it.She,s seen my obsession with it.She also saw me climb through 150 yrds. of pipe to try to save a 4 month old fawn from a terrible death.She has seen me talk the talk and walk the walk as a hunter,including turning in a violater this year.She sees that it,s not about killing game.She is now partners with me in my scouting bussiness.She will never pick up a wepon and hunt.I give her the respect and don,t let her see the "blood and guts " part of it.She has gone from "I don,t want to talk about it " to being a huge part of my scouting bussiness.All from getting to really know me and coming to understand what bowhunting is all about.Maybe that bowhunting "chick" is just a good conversation away!!OH yea....it ALWAYS helps when thier hot too. :thumbs_up


----------

